# Tylan Powder - Where to Buy



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

My pup is having GI issues and after much testing and expense he is now on 1/4 tsp. of Tylosin powder 2 x day, which I believe is Tylan powder ( correct me if I'm wrong ). The clinic is charging us $60.00 for an amount that lasts about 3 or 4 weeks and I'd like to save some money so my question is where can I buy it and save some money.

Thanks, Alan


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

You need a prescription. You can order Tylan Soluble Powder (Tylosin Tartrate) from Foster & Smith. Petmeds would probably carry it to. But I know Foster & Smith does for sure. Good luck with the pup.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

http://www.allivet.com/p-2102-tylan-soluble-powder-100-gm.aspx

This one is non Prescription. http://www.allivet.com/p-5971-tylovet-soluble-powder-100-gm.aspx


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks, I will check both of your sites.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

A pup should not need to be on Tylan powder long term. Need a plan for resolution not just control.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

Amazon has it with no prescription.


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

NateB said:


> A pup should not need to be on Tylan powder long term. Need a plan for resolution not just control.


You are giving good advise. All his meds are being given under the guidance of an internal medicine specialist. We would never give any medication on our own or without being overseen by someone more knowledgable than ourselves.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Just ordered it from Revival, no rx needed


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Sometimes it works when nothing else does. I have used it short term.


----------



## IdahoLabs (Dec 21, 2011)

Agree with Nate. And agriculture gets blamed for antibiotic resistance.... *shaking head*

Figure out why the pup is having problems and you might not have to have him on any antibiotics.


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

IdahoLabs said:


> Agree with Nate. And agriculture gets blamed for antibiotic resistance.... *shaking head*
> 
> Figure out why the pup is having problems and you might not have to have him on any antibiotics.


Now I'm .... *shaking head*
Did you not read my reply .... *??????*

Regards, Alan


----------

